# Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Januar









*Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt​*
Im Kreis Schwäbisch Hall wurden angeblich in diversen Regenrückhaltebecken illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt.

Bei Hessental seien tote Karpfen unter der Eisdecke entdeckt worden, Kleinfisch würde noch rumschwimmen, beim aufschlagen der Eisdecke hätte es furchtbar nach Gülle gestunken, was aber nicht auf Gülleeinleitung schliessen lassen müsse, sondern durch Verwesungsprozesse passiert sein könne.

http://www.swp.de/schwaebisch_hall/lokales/schwaebisch_hall/illegal-karpfen-ausgesetzt-14200303.html

Das Rückhaltebecken wäre keinesfalls für Fische geeignet.

Also müssen die Karpfen (im Gegensatz zum Kleinfisch) da besetzt worden sein, so nimmt der Präsi Manfred Böhm vom Haller Fisch*zuchtverein an.
Denn keiner aus seinem Verein würde da angeln, es würde keine Karten ausgegeben, das müssten Schwarzangler, die illegal Karpfen besetzt hätten.

Auch weitere solcher Rückhaltebecken seien von solch illegalem Karpfenbesatz betroffen, wird berichtet. 

*Juristisches Nachspiel?*
Das Fischsterben könnte laut Bernd Märkle, Sprecher des Polizeipräsidiums Aalen, ein juristisches Nachspiel haben. 
Die Abteilung Gewerbe und Umwelt, früher Wirtschaftskontrolldienst (WKD), würde ermitteln und das würde auch alles an die Staatsanwaltschaft weitergeleitet. 

---------------------------------------------------------------​
Es gibt natürlich alles Mögliche, aber dass hier automatisch vom Verein auf "Schwarzangler" getippt wird, finde ich schon interessant.

Schwarzangler sind ja meist wegen der Fische zum essen unterwegs, kein C+Rler gibt sich den Stress, ein paar kleine Karpfen auszusetzen um die später zu angeln, wenns zig Flüsse und Seen mit größeren Karpfen legal in der Nähe zu beangeln gibt.

Schnell ran an ein fremdes Wasser und rausfangen und wieder weg mit der Beute...

Wer das richtig macht, wird zudem eh nicht angeln, sondern das schnell mit Netzen versuchen, oder auch mit Langleinen. Also keine Angler mit Angeln, sondern Fischwilderer mit effektiveren Methoden....

Und warum sollte ein Schwarzangler da kleine Karpfen aussetzen? Wenn er schon den Zugriff auf Karpfen hat, kann er die ja gleich mitnehmen zum essen..

Eine halblegale "Zwischenlagerstätte" für Vereinszuchtkarpfen hört sich für mich da plausibler an, auch wenn ich das NIE behaupten würde. 

Genauso gut kann das von irgendeinem (Hobby)Züchter aus einem "geputzten Teich" stammen, der Kleinfisch loswerden wollte und da die Karpfen mit drin waren...

Dass hier wieder einseitig und ohne weitere Ermittlungen von (Schwarz)Anglern ausgegangen wurde, kann man zwar so machen, ist doch aber sehr einseitig. 

Seien wir gespannt, ob und was da rauskommt...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Damyl (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also müssen die Karpfen (im Gegensatz zum Kleinfisch) da besetzt worden sein, so nimmt der Präsi Manfred Böhm vom Haller Fisch*zuchtverein an.
> Denn keiner aus seinem Verein würde da angeln, es würde keine Karten ausgegeben, das müssten Schwarzangler, die illegal Karpfen besetzt hätten.
> 
> Auch weitere solcher Rückhaltebecken seien von solch illegalem Karpfenbesatz betroffen, wird berichtet.


Selten so gelacht #6
Jetzt setzen die Schwarzangler schon Fische ein :vik:
Da bin ich auch mal gespannt was für eine Pointe da noch kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Ja, da darf man gespannt sein ;-)))

Man ist seitens des Vereines (jedenfalls Teile des Vorstandes) nicht glücklich über die Geschichte und wie das geschrieben wurde.

Da kommt evtl. noch was, ich bin dran und werde berichten...

Aber dass Schwarzangler jetzt selber besetzen würden, das hat doch echt was, oder????
:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Ukel (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

An die betreffenden Schwarzangler: bitte PN an mich zwecks Kontaktaufnahme für Absprache bzgl. Besatz für unsere Gewässer....wir haben noch etwas Platz drin :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

die Besetzer werden Wasservögel gewesen sein.....schon mal was von klebenden Laich gehört......ich lach mich krank.....|wavey:


----------



## fischbär (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Jetzt ist die Polizei schon damit beschäftigt, Leute zu fangen, die Karpfen besetzen. Irre.


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Fahndungsaufruf für 1. Enten und sonstiges Wassergeflügel. Grund: Schleppen Fischeier mit sich rum und geben die unerlaubterweise in Gewässer ab. 2. Bisamratten Grund: wie 1. 3. Biber Grund wie 1. 4. Fischotter Grund wie 1. Hallo Herr Staatsanwalt, bitte Steuergelder sparen!!! Fischt die Becken ab, desinfiziert mit Brandkalk und das wars.


----------



## gründler (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Fahndungsaufruf für 1. Enten und sonstiges Wassergeflügel. Grund: Schleppen Fischeier mit sich rum und geben die unerlaubterweise in Gewässer ab. 2. Bisamratten Grund: wie 1. 3. Biber Grund wie 1. 4. Fischotter Grund wie 1. Hallo Herr Staatsanwalt, bitte Steuergelder sparen!!! Fischt die Becken ab, desinfiziert mit Brandkalk und das wars.



..und da gerad Winter ist,lasst se Ausfrieren.....

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

nenene, Schwarzangler jagen hat da doch mehr Feuer ....

Schwarzangler, die selber besetzen ;-)))


----------



## angler1996 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

in Regenrückhaltebecken Fische setzen ?
 Lecker:q
 Last's euch schmecken


----------



## fischbär (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Gibt eben sonst nix zu tun. Weihnachtsferien bei den Kriminellen. Nur die Schwarzangler malochen durch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Ob die Schwarzangler jetzt nochmal nachbesetzen, wenn Aufsicht und Fischerei den Teich leer machen jetzt??


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*



fischbär schrieb:


> Jetzt ist die Polizei schon damit beschäftigt, Leute zu fangen, die Karpfen besetzen. Irre.



Nicht irre, sondern richtig. Dafür sollte es zwei Jahre Knast geben.


----------



## moborie (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nicht irre, sondern richtig. Dafür sollte es zwei Jahre Knast geben.



das ist jetzt nicht wirklich ernst gemeint - ODER ???? #q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*



moborie schrieb:


> das ist jetzt nicht wirklich ernst gemeint - ODER ???? #q



Hast du schon jemals mit Ralle über das Thema Karpfenbesatz diskutiert? Der meint das absolut ernst.


----------



## Nordan (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*



moborie schrieb:


> das ist jetzt nicht wirklich ernst gemeint - ODER ???? #q



Nuja, hier werden Tiere in ein Habitat gesetzt, wo sie nicht wirklich gedeien können, Krankheiten wahrscheinlich sind und die Bedingungen alles andere als Karpfenfreundlich sind.
(Oh, klingt ja fast nach einem Vereinstümpel, haha! Ihr wisst was ich meine ;D)

Das hat ein Tier nicht verdient. 2 Jahre Gefängnis sind da etwas stramm....2 Jahre Rückhaltebecken reinigen schon eher interessant


----------



## willmalwassagen (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Es ist der Veterinär der Stadt Schwäbisch Hall der behauptet, "die Angler" haben die Fische ausgesetzt.
Da gibts morgen einen Anruf beim Amt und seinem Chef mit der Ansage, in der Zeitung eine Entschuldigung zu bringen. Sonst gibts häßliche Post von der Anwaltskanzlei für den Doc.
Zudem, wenn die Fische herausgefischt werden, da bin ich mal gespannt wie die entsorgt werden sollen. Das kann er dann auch gleich erklären. Biogas oder verbrennen sind da die alternativen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Hätt mich ja gewundert, wenn Du da nicht nachhaken würdest..

Venceremos ;-)


----------



## willmalwassagen (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Gegen welches Gesetz verstößt man eigentlich wenn man Fische in einem Gewässer aussetzt das einem nicht gehört? 
Oder Schildkröten oder Amphibien oder Schnecken oder Muscheln oder Krebse, von Alligatoren im Sommer ganz zu schweigen ... ?

Wenn das Biotop passend erscheint.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

In den meisten Fällen Naturschutzgesetz (glaube sogar mit richtig teuren Strafen) - die Frage hat ich schon mal gestellt, müsst ich mal wieder rauskramen (..gefunden: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321161) ..

Ob ich es persönlich für verwerflich halte, Hechte in nen NABU-Kröten- oder Molch zu setzen, wenn die Enten mit der Arbeit nicht nachkommen, ist dabei ne andere, weil nicht rechtliche Frage.  ;-)))

Zudem gehts hier ja eh erstmal drum, dass sofort behauptet wurde, das wären Angler gewesen, obwohl "Entsorgung" bei (Klein)züchtern oder bewirtschaftenden Vereinen bei Teichputzete deutlich wahrscheinlicher wäre, als dass sich wie hier im Artikel vermutet, Schwarzangler jetzt schon selber die Fische besetzen würden....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Gegen welches Gesetz verstößt man eigentlich wenn man Fische in einem Gewässer aussetzt das einem nicht gehört?
> Oder Schildkröten oder Amphibien oder Schnecken oder Muscheln oder Krebse, von Alligatoren im Sommer ganz zu schweigen ... ?
> 
> Wenn das Biotop passend erscheint.



Ich denke da kommen verschiedene Gesetzestexte in Betracht.

Artenschutzgesetz, Naturschutzgesetz und ggf. Tierschutzgesetz.

Wenn in dem Teich etwas Schaden nimmt, welches der Eigentümer mit einem Wert beziffern kann, wäre auch eine Sachbeschädigung denkbar.


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Fischereigesetze des jeweiligen Landes. z.B. http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayAVFiG-22?hl=true


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*



Nordan schrieb:


> Nuja, hier werden Tiere in ein Habitat gesetzt, wo sie nicht wirklich gedeien können, Krankheiten wahrscheinlich sind und die Bedingungen alles andere als Karpfenfreundlich sind.
> (Oh, klingt ja fast nach einem Vereinstümpel, haha! Ihr wisst was ich meine ;D)
> 
> Das hat ein Tier nicht verdient. 2 Jahre Gefängnis sind da etwas stramm....2 Jahre Rückhaltebecken reinigen schon eher interessant




 Ich denke Du hast Ihn falsch verstanden....
 Du bist da eher auf dem Tierschutz -Trip.

 1. Hat niemand außer dem Eigentümer das Recht dort Fische zu besetzen, so wie auch niemand das Recht hat aus deinem Garten einen Acker zu machen.

 1.2. Mag Ralle eigentlich keinen Besatz und schon gar keinem beim Karpfen.
 Letzteres ist seine Meinung, die man durchaus auch vertreten kann.

 Ich staune immer wieder wenn ich höre das R.R.B für Fische ungeeignet wären.
 Es sind Oberflächengewässer und keine Sondermülldeponien, in einem größeren Oberflächengewässer sollte es auch Fische und anderes Getier geben.
 Es ist eigentlich Aufgabe des Eigentümers das zu gewährleisten auch wegen der Mücken die sonst dort aufwachsen.
 Ob da nun Karpfen hingehören, ist eine andere Sache.
 Aber es erscheint mir als Blödsinn, dort aus Tierschutzgründen Fischen diesen Lebensraum zu verweigern zu wollen, nur weil man es dort mit dem Umweltschutz nicht so genau nehmen möchte.
 Fische sind der perfekte Indikator, wenn sie sterben bekommt man wenigstens eine Sauerei mit die man sonst gar nicht sehen könnte.
 Fazit hier soll vom eigentlichen Problem abgelenkt werden, böse ist nicht der Mist baute, sondern der welcher die Indikatoren aussetzte.
 Wobei der sie wohl nur aus Eigeninteresse gegen das Recht besetzte.
 An die lieben Enten mag ich eigentlich weniger glauben.


 Auf den Hinweis zu den unpassenden Gewässern....
 Nun ja überall werden Aale besetzt, nur wenige werden je heil ins Meer gelangen können, ist das dann ein Fall für den Tierschutz?
 Nicht selten bedeutet es ja das sie viele Wasserkraftanlagen durchwandern müssen.


----------



## Nidderauer (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich Aufgabe des Eigentümers das zu gewährleisten auch wegen der Mücken die sonst dort aufwachsen.


 
 Dafür gibt's doch Insektizide Bernd. Stell Dir mal vor, da würden plötzlich nach fast 30 Jahren, wo man die Mittel erfolgreich einsetzt, wieder Frösche anfangen, ihre abendlichen Symphonien anzustimmen .

 Das hält unsere Gesellschaft nicht mehr aus.


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Dafür gibt's doch Insektizide Bernd. Stell Dir mal vor, da würden plötzlich nach fast 30 Jahren, wo man die Mittel erfolgreich einsetzt, wieder Frösche anfangen, ihre abendlichen Symphonien anzustimmen .
> 
> Das hält unsere Gesellschaft nicht mehr aus.


 
 Das ist wäre Störung der Nachtruhe, was also tun.
 Einige Spritzmittel wirken auch bei Lurchen...geht nicht sind a geschützt.
 Also fangen und Umsiedeln durch ausgebildete Fachkräfte....zu teuer.
 Blieben Fische wie der Hecht.


----------



## willmalwassagen (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Es gibt kein Gesetz das explzit das Aussetzen von Fischen verbietet. Man kann das zwar aus vielen andern Gesetzen herleiten, aber dazu muss erst mal ein Richter gefunden werden, bzw ein Staatsanwalt, der sich die Mühe macht herauszufinden welches Recht gebrochen wird.
Wenn es jemand genauer kennt, ich lerne gerne dazu.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Bernd mal ne Frage, ich habe von Niedersachsen null Plan,
 nur wenn ich daran denke was für Streusalz mit dem Regenwasser da rein läuft, bin ich oder besser war ich erstaunt , was da so rum schwimmt.
 Ich hatte die Chance so was zu beobachten, da schwammen Fische drin rum und irgendwie war mir das zu hoch
 Und ja in Sachsen kippt man im Winter Salz uff de Stross und das waren keine Heringe


----------



## angler1996 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Gesetz das explzit das Aussetzen von Fischen verbietet. Man kann das zwar aus vielen andern Gesetzen herleiten, aber dazu muss erst mal ein Richter gefunden werden, bzw ein Staatsanwalt, der sich die Mühe macht herauszufinden welches Recht gebrochen wird.
> Wenn es jemand genauer kennt, ich lerne gerne dazu.



 Das regelt meist schon die Gewässerordnung oder eine DVO des Landesfischereigesetztes, die das Einbringen gewässerfremder Fische verbietet
 Gruß A.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Gesetz das explzit das Aussetzen von Fischen verbietet. Man kann das zwar aus vielen andern Gesetzen herleiten, aber dazu muss erst mal ein Richter gefunden werden, bzw ein Staatsanwalt, der sich die Mühe macht herauszufinden welches Recht gebrochen wird.
> Wenn es jemand genauer kennt, ich lerne gerne dazu.





> Habe nun, ach! Philosophie,
> Juristerei und Medizin,
> Und leider auch Theologie
> Durchaus studiert, mit heißem Bemühn.
> ...



Mephisto bist du es?
Erzähl doch nicht so einen Mist. Mehrere Bezüge wurden oben hergestellt und nur weil du dich nicht einlesen/ bzw.verstehen möchtest heißt es nicht das es das nicht gibt.


----------



## phirania (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Also hier in Münster und auch in der Umgegend sind in jedem Regen Rückhaltebecken Fische vorhanden.
Dies gestalltet sich auch ohne jeglichen Besatz von Menschenhand.
Zuwanderung durch ZU und Abläufe Eintrag von Wasservögeln sind meist die Ursachen..
Es sind auch fast alle Fischarten vorhanden,außer Zander die hab ich bisher dort noch nicht gefangen.


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*



phirania schrieb:


> Also hier in Münster und auch in der Umgegend sind in jedem Regen Rückhaltebecken Fische vorhanden.
> Dies gestalltet sich auch ohne jeglichen Besatz von Menschenhand.
> Zuwanderung durch ZU und Abläufe Eintrag von Wasservögeln sind meist die Ursachen..
> Es sind auch fast alle Fischarten vorhanden,außer Zander die hab ich bisher dort noch nicht gefangen.


 
 Ich habe auch mal so gedacht, später lernte ich viele dieser Enten auch mal im Gespräch kennen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*



Nordan schrieb:


> Nuja, hier werden Tiere in ein Habitat gesetzt, wo sie nicht wirklich gedeien können, Krankheiten wahrscheinlich sind und die Bedingungen alles andere als Karpfenfreundlich sind.
> (Oh, klingt ja fast nach einem Vereinstümpel, haha! Ihr wisst was ich meine ;D)
> 
> Das hat ein Tier nicht verdient. 2 Jahre Gefängnis sind da etwas stramm....2 Jahre Rückhaltebecken reinigen schon eher interessant



Es wurde ja schon klargestellt. Es geht nicht um ein paar möglicherweise verreckende Karpfen. Es geht im Grunde auch nicht um ein Regenrückhaltebecken mit unbekanntem/zweifelhaftem ökologischem Wert.

Es geht um Faunenverfälschung, gleich ob Angler oder Schwarzangler, ein Gartenteichbesitzer mit explodierendem Fischbestand oder ein des Hobbys überdrüssiger Aquarien/Terrarienbesitzer. Wer irgendwelches Vieh- oder Pflanzenzeugs in die Natur ausbringt, kompetenter Artenschutz oder notwendige und angemessene Fischhege ausgenommen, gehört in den Knast. Gnadenlos und ohne Bewährung.


----------



## fischbär (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Das mag stimmen, wenn es um Grundeln, Amurkarpfen oder Wolgazander geht. Nicht aber um Karpfen!!! Hallo? Die Viecher können sich nur schwer bei uns vermehren, in einem Regenrückhaltebecken eh nicht - und selbst wenn - bedrohen sie nichts und niemanden. Wie man so ca. seit 1000 Jahren in Europa weiß.


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es wurde ja schon klargestellt. Es geht nicht um ein paar möglicherweise verreckende Karpfen. Es geht im Grunde auch nicht um ein Regenrückhaltebecken mit unbekanntem/zweifelhaftem ökologischem Wert.
> 
> Es geht um Faunenverfälschung, gleich ob Angler oder Schwarzangler, ein Gartenteichbesitzer mit explodierendem Fischbestand oder ein des Hobbys überdrüssiger Aquarien/Terrarienbesitzer. Wer irgendwelches Vieh- oder Pflanzenzeugs in die Natur ausbringt, kompetenter Artenschutz oder notwendige und angemessene Fischhege ausgenommen, gehört in den Knast. Gnadenlos und ohne Bewährung.


 
 Klingt extrem hart, wobei die Deutscher Verfassung mit dem Verfassungsziel Naturschutz, das durchaus abdecken könnte.
 Die F-G der Länder müssen dem ja folgen.
 Wird halt nicht umgesetzt, weil Deutsche das mehrheitlich eher als Belanglos empfinden werden.
 Wobei §8 in diesem Fall dort die Genehmigungspflicht vorgibt, wo es in Fließgewässern auch unbeteiligte betrifft. Also die Grundlage einer beginnenden Umsetzung ist, je nach politischen Willen der Mehrheiten und Fachkräften.

 Wobei ich mich wundere, weil ich meine das Fischbesatz doch in vielen B.L immer genehmigt werden muss.
 Wird das da mit den Angaben und den Genehmigungen denn nicht konsequent durchgesetzt, oder genehmigt man all das denn alles.
 Ich staune immer, wenn ich lese was dort teilweise besetzt wird, ohne das es zu Anzeigen wegen Verstößen gegen den Naturschutz kommt.
 Eigentlich ist das dort doch alles so gut überwacht, das da alles perfekt sein sollte und es sicher nur deshalb auch nie höhere Strafen,  wie den Entzug der Fischereirechte gibt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das dort doch alles so gut überwacht, das da alles perfekt sein sollte


Wo soll das sein, wer macht und schafft das zu überwachen, demnächst Überwachungskameras alle 5m an alle Gewässer und fliegende Kameradrohnen im 100m Quadrat? 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schwarzangler, die selber besetzen ;-)))


Sowas gibt es, nennt sich z.B. Kinder.

Kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass alle erreichbaren Gewässer illegal besetzt wurden (neben dem rausangeln eben auch reinsetzen) mit was gerade so gefangen und über war, und sich später tw. erstaunliche Bestände wie Barsch oder Weißfisch entwickelt haben, z.B. in Carp-only Teichen .
Und unter 10 oder 14 Jahren macht man sich erstens keine Gedanken drum, zweites läuft man, und drittens ist das mit der Strafbarkeit dann so irgendwie auch nicht gegeben.


----------



## fischbär (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf. Naturschutz im Regenbecken. Lächerlicj. Karpfen, nicht piranhas.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Und unter 10 oder 14 Jahren macht man sich erstens keine Gedanken drum, zweites läuft man, und drittens ist das mit der Strafbarkeit dann so irgendwie auch nicht gegeben.



Hallo,

Strafbarkeit ist vor dem 14. Lebensjahr nicht gegeben;
Schadenersatz jedoch schon ab 7 Jahren, wissen nur viele nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sneep (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Hallo,

hier herrscht aber ein merkwürdiges Rechtsempfinden.

In DE gibt es kein Gewässer ohne Besitzer. 
Egal ob RRB oder Fluss oder Baggersee. Der Eigentümer oder der Pächter haben das Hegerecht und die Hegepflicht. Sie sind verantwortlich für die Hege und haben dafür gerade zu stehen. Da braucht es keinen Dritten, der die Hegemaßnahme des Besitzers irgendwie doof findet und selber kreativ in den Besatz eingreift.

Das muss der Eigentümer nicht gut finden.
Ich möchte mal erleben, was los ist, wenn Gastangler in das eigene Vereinsgewässer Graser einsetzen weil sie das Kraut stört oder sie gerne Waller angeln und mal eben ein paar von einem anderen Gewässer mitbringen.

Nun wird in einem RRB keine große Hege stattfinden, vermutlich weiß der zuständige Wasserverband nicht einmal, dass da Fische drin sind. Das ändert aber nichts.

Trotzdem darf ich da nicht angeln und nicht besetzen.  
Bei solchen Aktionen geht man als Geschädigter besser zivilrechtlich vor und fordert die Kosten für die Entfernung des Besatzes vom Täter ein.
Das dürfte ziemlich teuer werden.(hoffentlich)

Wenn ich da Fische einsetze, dann nur mit Genehmigung des Besitzer. Man muss halt mit den Leuten reden.

Ich habe selber in Absprache mit den Wasserverbänden in 2 alten RRBs sehr erfolgreich Schlammpeitzger angesiedelt.
Wenn mir da jemand Karpfen besetzt hätte, wäre das nichts geworden.

sNeeP


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Oja, Schadenersatz, weil ein (kleines) Kind einen Karpfen wo reingesetzt hat ... oder ein Rotauge. 

Da dürfte sich eher der Richter verarscht fühlen oder dezent totlachen. Juristenwitz vom feinsten entsteht so, oder Posse für Bayrisch Königliche (Fernseh-) Amtsgericht.

Bei manchen Aussagen frage ich mich, ob der Unterschied zu z.B. illegaler Verklappung von Atommüll überhaupt noch gesehen wird. :g


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Oja, Schadenersatz, weil ein (kleines) Kind einen Karpfen wo reingesetzt hat ... oder ein Rotauge.
> 
> Da dürfte sich eher der Richter verarscht fühlen oder dezent totlachen. Juristenwitz vom feinsten entsteht so, oder Posse für Bayrisch Königliche (Fernseh-) Amtsgericht.
> 
> Bei manchen Aussagen frage ich mich, ob der Unterschied zu z.B. illegaler Verklappung von Atommüll überhaupt noch gesehen wird. :g




Hallo,

da hast Du aber was in den falschen Hals bekommen.
Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, daß bei vielen "Kids" eben die Meinung vorherrscht: bis zur Vollendung des 13. Lebensjahres kann mir, egal was ich anstelle, überhaupt nichts passieren. Das ist eben grundfalsch, da Kinder zivilrechtlich bereits ab 7 Jahren haftbar sind.
Andere Frage: ein Zwölfjähriger verursacht Dir einen Schaden von 10.000.- Euro. Den Eltern ist die Vernachlässigung der Aufsichtspflicht nicht nachzuweisen also zahlt auch deren Haftpflichtversicherung nichts. Das heißt, Du bekommst erstmal nichts. Findest Du das auch noch als Posse.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier herrscht aber ein merkwürdiges Rechtsempfinden.
> 
> ...



Ich habe es einmal zu einem ganz anderen Beitrag zusammengekürzt.
Diese Aussage geht sonst unter.

R.R.B, Ableiter und auch Wasserstraßen unterliegen weiter dem Naturschutzrecht und der Verantwortung sie nicht nur zweckdienlich zu betrachten.
Ein R.R.B ist halt keine Sondermülldeponie.

Was Du aussagst habe ich auch schon zu hören bekommen, oft sind sich die Verantwortlichen gar nicht bewusst, das sie die Verantwortung für den Naturerhalt haben.
Wenn man dann hört das man dort eben keine Fische haben wolle weil die ja Schaden nehmen könnten und werden, läuft etwas bei den Verantwortlichen grundsätzlich schief.

So schief wie bei einem Angelverein, der keine Arten, außer den beliebtesten Speisefische dulden möchte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Nebeninfo:
Hegepflicht soll in diversen grüne regierten Bundesländern aufgehoben werden, weil dann NABUisten und BUNDisten einfacher Anglern Gewässer wegkaufen können...
NRW, Niedersachsen sind da ganz vorne bei..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Andere Frage: ein Zwölfjähriger verursacht Dir einen Schaden von 10.000.- Euro.


jedenfalls nicht durch ein Karpfen oder dergleichen, den er in einen Fremdeigentum oder öffentlichen Teich bringt. 

Vernachlässigung der Aufsichtspflicht ist aber der Punkt, der eben dann schon wenn Schaden - die Eltern trifft. 

Die Polizei z.B. wiegelt ab und kommt erst gar nicht, wenn in dem wesentlich eindeutigeren Fall von Schwarz-Rausanglern die evtl. mal erwischten denn Kinder sind und eigentlich kein Schaden außer das Rute-reinhalten feststellbar war. 
Und das ist paarmal erlebterweise passiert. Oder Feuerlöschteiche, die eben auch nicht einfach Privatteich des Anliegers sind.

Streng genommen reicht das bundesstaatliche Fischereirecht immer auch in die Privatgewässer hinein, selbst die Gartenteiche. Und alle größeren sind oft mit Auflagen versehen, wie Zugänglichkeit, Erholung oder Naturreservat usw. 

Dann haben wir noch die vogelfreien Vögel, und man kann es der Graugans zwar versuchen zu verbieten dort zu landen, selbst wenn sie einge Ladung Nilbarscheier dabei hätte oder wirklich hat, nur ist das selbst im Fall des eindeutigen Schädigers Kormoran schon ein unerledigtes Problem. 

Alle auf Gewässern landenden Vögel vorsorglich vorher in der Luft abschießen könnte man ja mal postulieren ... wenn man denn im Kreuzfeuer stehen will.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Was primär ein Regenrückhaltebecken ist, kann durchaus auch ein Biotop sein. Und nur weil es eine Grundfunktion hat, sehe ich keinen plausiblen Grund, warum das Biotop weniger schützenswert wäre, so lange die Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt ist.

Auch wenn man als Angler den Fokus nicht auf temporäre Gewässer hat, so haben sie einen bedeutenden Stellenwert im Artenschutz.

Hier mal ein Beispiel, wer sucht findet weitere interessante Projekte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> wenn man denn im Kreuzfeuer stehen will.


Die Holländer müssen Gänse vergasen, weil sie nicht jagen lassen haben und nun die Viecher zu viel geworden sind...


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Steht ja zum Glück jedem frei, alles irgendwie zu finden oder auch nicht.

Zum Thema........
Als Jungangler haben wir auch gelegentlich gefangene Fische in irgendwelche Gewässer gesetzt. Entwässerungsgräben, Minitümpel usw.
Wenn die da tatsächlich überlebt haben haben wir uns gefreut und wenn nicht........
Who cares?

Wegen den Fischen, die da anscheinend nicht überleben konnten, einen Staatsanwalt einzuschalten oder gar Kinder verknacken zu wollen, die niemandem etwas zuleide getan haben geht gar nicht!
Da gibt es weitaus wichtigere Baustellen!

"Probleme" einer Gesellschaft, die anscheinend keine echten mehr hat.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> "Probleme" einer Gesellschaft, die anscheinend keine echten mehr hat.



Die Zerstörung unserer Natur ist eines der größten Probleme unserer Gesellschaft, und das sogar weltweit. Andere Probleme darüber hinaus heben zu wollen bedarf schon einer gehörigen Portion infantilität, oder eines gesinnungsbehafteten anderen Focus.
Zu beklagen ist die Grundeinstellung bzw. die Gedankenlosigkeit. Die ist bei einem Regenrückhaltebecken ebenso präsent, wie beim öklogisch wertvollen Waldsee, nur mit einem anderen Schadenbild.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Um Karpfen in einem Regenbecken als Zerstörung der Natur zu werten bedarf es schon....
:m



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> einer gehörigen Portion infantilität



Glückwunsch.|wavey::k:q

Die Zerstörung der Natur aufgrund kommerzieller Interesse ist aber durchaus immer ne saftige Strafe wert(im Gegensatz zu dem hier vorliegenden Unfug), da der Schaden wissentlich in Kauf genommen wird. Das unterstelle ich in diesem Fall nicht.


Es wird immer versucht einen ominösen Ist-Zustand zu schützen und zu schützen und zu schützen.....
Sicher lässt sich damit gut Geld verdienen aber war die Natur jemals im Stillstand?
Öffnete das Aussterben von Arten(aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nicht erst Lücken zur Entstehung neuer Arten?
Wie lange denkt man diesen jetzigen Zustand schützen zu können?
Ökologisch wertvoll ist immer ein Grund zum Spenden sammeln aber warum eigentlich wertvoll?
Gibt es die dort lebenden Arten in zehntausend Jahren noch oder haben die sich dann etwa neuen Lebensbedingungen angepasst?
Schade dass Menschen immer nur den kurzen Zeitraum ihres eigenen beschixxenen Lebens sehen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Ich finde es gut, das sich Menschen trotz des kurzen Zeitraums und des Wissens um die Endlichkeit des Lebensraumes Erde Gedanken um den Erhalt machen.

Der Hinweis, auf die entstehenden Lücken ist aber doch eine zynische Betrachtung. Es dürfen durch menschliches Handeln schon genug Lücken ergeben haben, da könnten wir mal die Hände in den Schoss legen und warten, welche Arten die Nischen besiedeln.

Auch aus unserem Interesse wäre es angezeigt, unseren Kindern aufzuzeigen, das eben keine Arten von einem Lebensraum in den anderen getragen werden sollen.

Sonst gucken wir vielleicht mal dumm aus der Wäsche, wenn Blaubandbärblinge oder Welse auftauchen, wo wir sie nicht haben wollen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Die Natur füllt alle Lücken. 
Spätestens nach dem Menschen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Und damit wieder mal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema, dass hier automatisch Angler als Besetzer genannt wurden, obwohl es jede Menge andere , auch wahrscheinlichere Möglichkeiten gibt. 
Danke..


----------



## Sneep (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Hallo,

das kann sicher niemand mit Sicherheit sagen, deshalb sollte man sich generell pauschale Verdächtigungen verkneifen.

Trotzdem muss die Frage erlaubt sein, wer bei einem Karpfenbesatz die wahrscheinlichste Gruppierung ist.

Beim Goldfisch hätte ich an einen Teichbesitzer gedacht, beim Guppy an die Aquarianer. 
Aber beim Karpfen? Da kenne ich kaum jemand der Karpfen entsorgen muss, weil er zu viele hat.
Das war daher mit Sicherheit niemand, der Fische entsorgen musste.
Kinder sind wohl nicht so ohne weitere in der Lage sich die benötigte Anzahl an Karpfen zu beschaffen, die setzten da Gründlinge und ähnliches ein.

sNeep


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Illegal Karpfen ausgesetzt*

Teichputzete, bei der kleine Karpfen im Weissfisch waren, der durchgespült wurde.

Wenn mal sieht, was da alles in Bäche und Flüsse und Becken geht, wenn man an Teichen das letzte Brett zieht.....


----------

